# Cherimoya (Annona, sugar Apple) wine



## pavanbalan (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello

Has anybody tried making wine out of Cherimoya i.e. better known as sugar Apple or Annona.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 21, 2015)

Annona wine is on my to do list. I have some in the freezer but not enough for a batch yet. 

Minor point, cherimoya (Annona cherimola) is a different fruit than sugar Apple (Annona squamosa). Similar taste but different species and very different appearance.


----------

